# Siebecker Elemental Diet question



## IBSam (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm considering trying the Siebecker Elemental Diet, but I'd like to clarify the recipe. The ingredients section reads:

Ingredients:
1 jar Jo Mar Labs: Pure Form 21 Blend, 1000 gram size (www.jomarlabs.com)
63-93 oz Honey (carbohydrate of glucose and fructose)
Or 1 jar Now: Dextrose, 10 pound size (glucose)
1575-1890 ml Oil (fat), such as medium train triglyceride, coconut, olive, cod liver
1 bottle Pure Encapsulations: Nutrient 950 Multivitamin, 90 capsules
Optional: flavorings such as vanilla may be used in small amounts

Per meal Dose- (taken 3 x day):
2 Tbs Pure Form 21 Blend (24 g protein or 72 g/day)
2 or 3 Tbs Honey (2T = 34g carbs or 102g/day, 3T = 51g carbs or 153g/day)
Or 3.5 Tbs or 5 Tbs Dextrose (3.5 T = 35 g carb or 105 g/day, 5 T = 50g carb or 150g/day)
3 or 3.5 Tbsp Oil (3 T = 49 g fat or 123g/day, 3.5 T = 49 g fat or 147g/day)
Use 3 T oil if using higher amount carb or 3.5 T oil if using lower amount of carb
2 capsules Multivitamin

Is the upper recipe an entire 2 week supply, and have most users made up the whole amount at the outset? Do you use the ENTIRE 10 lbs jar of Dextrose in a 2 week supply (assuming that's what the top recipe is)? And the multivitamins. Must it be the brand stated? I haven't priced them yet, but I'm guessing EXPENSIVE, compared to similar products more generally available. Do most people mix them into the liquid, or simply take them WITH the drink? Is the suggested multivitamin capsules of powder (rather than pressed tablets), for easier mixing into the drink, if desired? Is there a cheaper way to obtain the amino acids than the Jo Mar Labs: Pure Form 21 Blend? Any insights from those who have tried this recipe would really be appreciated!

BTW, regarding dextrose. I've tried this very product (NOW 10 lbs jar) in the past, as the only carbohydrate in a "modified FODMAPS" diet I tried. My local source of the 10 lb jar is Super Supplements, where it's about $25. If anyone uses a lot of dextrose, I'd suggest going to a brewery supply place. One near me sells 50 lbs bags of dextrose for a little less than $50.

TIA

David


----------

